# Can someone help me with Western Boots?



## Joe4d

pretty much just personal preference, lot of the girls I know ride , including barrel race in exactly those two shoes. Be advised the Ariats run narrow. One girl got the ariats you mentioned and they were too tight but the justins in the same size fit perfectly. Pretty much anything with a 90 degree heel will be fine. Some people like leather soles because they slide in and out of stirrup easier, but those people tend to not live where it rains alot. SOme people thing the fat baby type are too wide for stirrups.
A plain set of basic black ropers like the ariat heritage ropers, are great comfortable all around sh$%t kickers. And with a can of KIWI parade gloss you can spit shine em to a mirror finish.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

I've also heard the criticism of the FatBabies Joe mentioned.

I would avoid the square toes just because a couple of years ago they weren't in at all. I expect them to go back out again soon and then you'll just have a pair of dated boots. :lol:

Ariat has gotten better on its sizing issues, I think. I had to get a pair of Ariat's ropers in size 13 because the 12s were about a half-size small — but that was 12½ years ago.

(And I've never had to do anything but polish those boots, either. They weren't advertised as weatherproof, but they certainly act that way.)

A few years later, I got a pair of Ariat traditional Western boots that fit perfectly in a 12. They're easily the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn.


----------



## waresbear

The phat babies by Justin are more of a streetwear thing, comfortable though! Best boot for my money has been Laredo ropers, I have 3 pairs, one black pair I use for showing are over 20 years old & still look good. They are not expensive, work excellent for riding, comfy to walk in & hold a spur strap well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero

I have a pair of Ariat round toe boots and a pair of laredo the Arait are more comfy for just wearing but the Laredo are better for me when I ride although I won't be using my laredos anymore because I had them signed by kip moore lol. It's just personal preference I would find a pair that went well with my tack.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I have the Justin Gypsy (with a different color upper) and while they are CRAZY comfy for barn chores, etc., they are really wide and can easily get caught up in stirrups, so riding them isn't really ideal. 

I prefer just a plain work roper for riding: Justin Boots Farm & Ranch JBL3000 BLACK COW Since your pants go over the upper, it doesn't really matter whether they're pretty. 

I always get mine for a really good price at Farm & Fleet.


----------



## peppersgirl

I have NEVER had any luck with Justin boots. The soles wear out fast and they just dont seem to be very hardy. Fatbabys are alright for going out, but I wouldnt reccomend them for horse/barn work as they are meant for going out (and too darn chunky to ride in).

I love my ariats (with the ATS sole). The pair Im on now i have had for the last 3 years and they are showing no signs of dying anytime soon. Heck i still have my old pair, and they are still good, i just need to get in there and trim some fabric from where my heel wore through..its anoyying but i can still wear them. I have NOT been kind to either pair of these boots they have seen much horse urine and manure, rainy muddy days, spurs, dusty ground, but they still look nice enough that i just put some mink oil on em and i can go out dancing with them


----------



## PurpleHorse

I just wanted to say thank-you so much everyone! I am feeling much more confident about what to look for when I go back to get a pair! Now I know what I'm going to be looking for. Thanks!!


----------



## smrobs

I agree, if you're looking for a boot to ride in, the thinner the soles are (generally speaking), the better. Those Justin's that you posted, OP, I would never want to ride in them because with those thick soles, it's just asking to get hung up.

Another thing to consider is the shape of your feet. If you have longer, narrower feet, then you'd likely get along better with a round toe. Because I have relatively short and very wide feet, I never did find a round toe boot that fit me well. When I was younger and my folks were buying all my boots, I used to get justin ropers. They were okay but didn't last very long as a working boot. I had to get a new pair at least every year because they would start to crack or the soles would start to come apart or the heel would fall off. Plus, I had to get them in a EE width just to keep them from pinching my feet and they still weren't comfortable.

Then, about 8 or 9 years ago, I got my first pair of Ariats. I could tell from the moment that I put them on that they would be much more comfortable than the Justins even though they still didn't fit very well because I went with a round toe.
Professional Heritage Stockman - Ariat

Then, about 3 years ago, I got a new pair of these.
Professional Quickdraw 11" - Ariat

They fit my wide foot well, they are super comfortable, and have been very durable. They've been slogged through mud and muck and poop and I can still clean them up and wear them out to town. Plus, they won't hang up in a stirrup any worse than any other boot designed for riding in spite of the rubberized sole. It will slip out of the stirrup like it should but won't slip around on grass when you're trying to walk LOL.


----------



## DrumRunner

Everything Smrobs said.. I'm a huge, huge fan of the Ariats and I also like the thinner soles much better. I feel more comfortable in those when riding, I have heard a lot about the thicker soles of the fatbabies and riding accident and such, they're more of just a fashion boot than an actual riding/working boot.. Right now I have a pair of Ariats and a pair of Rocky's that I'm in love with.. I've had the Ariats for probably 3+ years and the Rocky's for 2+ years.. I did just get a pair of Tony Lamas that I'm only going to wear for bigger shows and places I have to look nice.. My Rocky's and Ariats are being retired to just at home riding and working.. I cannot bring myself to get my Tony Lama's dirty.. 

My Ariats - 
Ariat Women's Heritage Roughstock Boots U Toe Antique Brown 1594

My Rocky's - Fit amazing, and they are SO comfortable. 
Rocky Womens Ride 11" Boot | QC Supply

My new Tony Lamas - Looove these.. 
Tony Lama Women's Tan Navajo with Painted Cross Boot


----------



## nikelodeon79

drumrunner said:


> my new tony lamas - looove these..
> tony lama women's tan navajo with painted cross boot


aaaaah!!! I must have these boots!!!!!


----------



## DrumRunner

nikelodeon79 said:


> aaaaah!!! I must have these boots!!!!!


They are so amazing.. I'm in love with them, really planning this cute outfit that's a beige/tan colored sundress..Alright.. I'll stop hijacking the thread!


----------



## arrowattack09

I HATED my Fat Babies. They are not comfortable AT ALL. They don't wear well, either. I bought one pair, and trashed them after a year. They feel more like a workboot than a riding boot.

I recently bought a pair of Stetson's. I love them. They are of wonderful quality. The leather is beautiful and thick, and the stitching is great. I highly reccomend Stetson.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I would say stay away from the Justin Gypsy boots BIG TIME. 

I have a pair right now and let me tell you they are not the best boots in the world. When I picked them out they had a bit too much tread on them for my liking but they were really comfortable and I thought "hey what the heck not a bad price". Well they're too wide and I find myself getting caught up sometimes when I'm dismounting. Luckily I haven't fallen off in them because they'd probably get stuck in the stirrups.

Also I've only had them since April and they're already coming apart. The soles are breaking away from the boot and I can't figure out why. I don't abuse my boots and if it's muddy or I'm doing stalls I where my rubber muck boots. The leather is not so nice quality and its very brittle/thin in areas. 

My first ever set of riding boots were these.
Men's Dingo Amsterdam Boots #DI15240 
They're men's boots I know but man are they HARDY. I had those things for 5yrs and wore them in rain, mud, while doing stalls, while riding, thru puddles, and they were even my snow boots one year(not a good idea as they have no traction hehe) they survived it all. I ended up buying another pair of them but then got the Gypsys trying a new style(bad idea)I still have the second pair of Dingos they're my back up boots but they might become my main one's with the way my gypsys are fallin apart. 

Here are pics of what's happening to my Gypsys. And as I said before I've only had them since April and I don't abuse my boots they started coming apart on their own.

Edit-Oops sorry I didn't realize this thread was over a week old.


----------



## COWCHICK77

If you are strictly using the boots for riding, I prefer a single welt leather soled boot. As mentioned before, a big, wide rubber sole will increase your chance of getting hung up if you fall.

I generally keep my ridding boots in the tack room of my trailer or he mud room of my house. I f I am not riding, I am not wearing them. I have muck boots for the mud, or Roper slipons for feeding/chores.

I never had much luck with Ariats, but I bought a pair for my husband years ago on Ebay for $75 and he is still wearing them even though we have had them re-soled three times! I'm impressed.

I used to love Boulets but the quality has gone down. Last winter I bought some Anderson Beans and I was thrilled with them, but the leather is cracking already 
I have an old pair of Paul Bonds but I hate wearing them because I don't want to ruin them....they are over 20 years old ...lol.

It just depends on the amount of money you want to spend. And I suggest if you find a good pair that you love, use them strictly for riding and find some cheap ones to do chores in.


----------



## boots

Paul Bond for customs. Olathe for factory made.

Either will last most people decades, if cared for.


----------



## thenrie

If you are looking for a boot strictly for riding, I like a "riding heel" on my boots. Ropers are more comfortable for walking, but not necessarily better for riding. Ropers were developed for "ropers", who have to get off a horse fast and run to a steer before he gets up off the ground. Tall riding heels are not very good for running in the dirt. You will find "outfitter boots" that lace up with tall uppers, that also have tall riding heels, because they're safer for riding.

I'm not sure why, but it seems most women's boots with riding heels also have a very thin sole. I think it's just for looks. If you're buying for shows, that's the way I'd go. If you're buying for the trail, I might even suggest looking at men's boots if you can find your size. They generally have thick soles and good heels, and you can have them resoled many times over the years. Good riding boots with riding heels will also have a "spur shelf" on the back of the heel. It is very nice for keeping spurs in place, which is a must for me.

Go with leather foot and uppers. Stay away from vinyl. They don't breathe and your foot will always be sweaty and wet. Rubber soles are nice for rainy weather, but you may not be able to have them resoled when they wear out. I prefer leather soles. My dad likes rubber soles with a little tread on them. Stay away from steel-toe workboots for riding. They are uncomfortable. 

Tony Llamas fit my feet the best. They tend to run narrower than other brands. You're probably going to be looking at spending around $200-250 for a decent pair. Mine are on their third sole. Note the spur shelf.


----------



## apw1970

Don't forget ebay and etsy.com as great sources for cowboy boots. Most times you can find something that is nicely broken in for 10% of what you'd pay in a store. Vintage pairs that are sturdy are excellent choices. Men's boots are built more sturdily than women's for the most part. To convert your size (assuming you are a "B" width for a woman): if you wear an 8 B, go down 1.5 sizes and change the B to a D. In men's you would be a 6.5 D. ALWAYS GO BY THE MEASUREMENTS PROVIDED FOR THE OUTSOLE and not by some size number. Most of the time you shouldn't have trouble, but for example, Tony Lamas run a bit narrow, and Luccheses have low insteps. You might need to adjust sizes. I would strongly recommend that you go with an older pair in great condition than wasting your money on new boots that are IMHO very cheaply and shoddily made. Hope this helps!


----------



## apw1970

Oh, and boot prices are very low now on ebay. Sales have been terrible. I should know. I'm a seller.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

I disagree. Shoes tend to conform to the wearer's feet as they get broken in and can be uncomfortable for others to try to wear.


----------



## AnrewPL

Good riding boots probably should have a leather sole, high heel, and mine have a pegged arch which is great for long days in the saddle. Recommend getting custom made ones if you can, only wear them when you ride a horse and look after them and they will last you forever.


----------



## spurstop

2muchcoffeeman said:


> I disagree. Shoes tend to conform to the wearer's feet as they get broken in and can be uncomfortable for others to try to wear.


Not to mention it's gross to wear someone's old boots that they've sweated in. The idea of it just skeeves me out.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

heres what i ride in now. pic was when they were new. they aint so purty no more.

ariat sierra saddle boot. $140 at stateline. extremely comfortable.


----------



## beau159

Well I guess I'll be the oddball here.

I have two pairs of the Ariat Probaby boots. I LOVE THEM. I can wear them to work and stand all day long without any foot pain, and I've never once felt that they were hard to get into a stirrup. I have this pair, and I have a black croc/ pink uppers pair.











I've also got a pair of Ariat ant-eater boots. They aren't as comfortable as the Probaby's, but pretty good. 












And I don't even remember the brand of the other boots I have. I'll have to look at home. They're brown smooth leather with pink stitching and a square toe. I have noticed they are NOT as comfortable to wear all day. They are certainly the last pair of boots I go for in my closet. 

And I've got an old pair of Double H boots. They're really lasted well over the year of hard use but they were NOT comfortable at all for my feet. They're hanging out at my parent's place as a spare pair of boots when I come home to visit. 

I also have a pair of the Ariat Fatbabys, from when they first came out. These are not designed with the riding heel, and I do NOT ride in them. However, they are as comfy as a pair of sneakers. Love them!

But main message to the OP ----> There isn't a certain style you must get (unless you plan on showing at the big time). Just get something that feels comfortable on your feet, has a good riding heel on it, and you feel comfortable getting in and out of your stirrup.


----------

